

Inside Iron Mountain's Hidden Data Bunker - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/iron-mountains-energy-efficient-bunker/

======
jakarta
Iron Mountain is a great business.

They are a really defensive company and generate a pretty good return on
invested capital (~15%). Their revenues mostly come from recurring monthly
payments for storage fees based on volume, marketing, etc.

They actually got their start back in 1951 with an underground facility in
Hudson, NY and are now in 39 different countries with 1,000+ facilities. They
control something like 5% of the global market for information
protection/storage and actually led consolidation in the industry.

The other neat thing is that they have some good tailwinds in place. While
there is a lot of talk about moving to paperless offices, electronic
communications are actually promoting more printing - especially by old school
groups like lawyers, doctors. On top of that, because of regulatory issues and
the costs associated with reviewing and destroying physical documents, the
volume actually increases. As a result, you actually see their customers'
physical volumes growing faster than their rate of removal/destruction.

------
JabavuAdams
So ... ~ 2700 employees have access to this underground facility?

Obviously not everyone has access to every part, but it kind of takes the
shine off the underground super-secure bunker marketing.

